# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Kết nối Internet ko dây.

## toan102

Cho tui hỏi:có kết nối internet ko dây ko vậy?Tui ở Ninh Bình liệu có có ko?[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:emlaugh:

----------


## tindienthoai

> Cho tui hỏi:có kết nối internet ko dây ko vậy?Tui ở Ninh Bình liệu có có ko?[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:emlaugh:


kết nối internet không day thì bây giờ theo như mình bít thì đã có ở nhiều nơi lắm rồi , bạn có thể hỏi bên evn telecom xem sao còn nếu bạn xài di động thì có thể hỏi bên sphone

----------


## tranankhanh1991

> Kết nối không dây có nhiều phương thức:
> 2. Từ wireless access point: có ai đó gần nhà của [you] và dùng wireless router thay cho cable router. Nếu người này không hạn chế truy cập (cấu hình trên wireless router) thì ở cách nhà đó vài chục mét, [you] có thể truy cập "miễn phí" được. Cách này thường dùng ở các quán Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) Bác Admin đại nhân làm em hơi run

----------


## mnhavu

Nếu bác Manh_Ga muốn ngồi ở đâu cũng truy cập được thì bác nghe lời levutrunghieu là nhất: Mua 1 USB truy cập intenet của EVN ( Điện lực) là có thể vào net được vì ở đâu cũng có điện mà lị [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
Chú ý: Giá mua, giá thuê bao.

----------


## nvtuantt

we!!We!!! may pac no gi` ma coa tui trong doa nua? dzai?
hem dc ah` nha

----------


## BRASOL

ai đí có thể nói rõ cho em bít cách conect internet ko dây đc ko em hỉu thì ko rõ lắm 
cảm ơn

----------


## anhchjnhnb

Xin lỗi tí, tôi là culidaica đây, bác admin nhắc gì tui đấy?
Sẵn hỏi bác, nếu họ không cho xài ké bác chỉ anh em cách hack luôn cho tiện.

----------


## giamcannhanh

hiện nay dùng internet không dây thì nhiều công ty đã triển khai,đặc biệt ở những thành phố lớn.nếu triển khai wireless trong mạng LAN thì đó là wifi còn trong mạng WAN thì là Wimax.còn bạn muốn dùng internet không dây của các mạng di động (EVN,Sfone) thì bạn phải có usb của EVN hoặc Sfone và bạn có thể truy cập internet bất cứ chỗ nào có sóng của EVN,Sfone.
còn công cụ để hack mạng wifi thì nhiều nhưng phần lớn chạy trên hệ điều hành Linux,các bạn có thể tìm thể tìm trên mạng

----------

